# IBS diarrhea or something else ? I want to do a suicide !



## UmarKhan1994 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi guys

If i was healthy enough I wouldn't be here writhing this !

Please guys read just once my situation and help me please !

It all started 4 years ago, I got a food poisoning. I vomitted for few days and had fever but no other problems. It all started from that day that i got too many health problems. I started getting many acne and was feeling tired alot. Than i started getting too much mucus in my throat and nose which was very very nasty and i had to stand all the time in the bathroom to clear that stupid yellow mucus from my nose and throat.

I want to a ENT who thought i was allergic to something or i had sinusitis . Nothing was found all tests were clear. I went to a gastro specialist who did an endoscopy and told me that i had infection at the end of my oesophagus. He gave me a PPI drug for many months to take. I started taking them but that mucus was still the same. I literally started to live my life with it. It never ended.

With the time i started getting more weaker and tired. I started to have symptoms of like i had a flu or something. I went to my HOME doctor and asked him to do a bloodtest. I was deficient in Vitamin B12, Vitamin D and Blood platelets. I started to take b12 medications which made abit better. But all the symptoms started to reappear when i stopped with B12 and vit. D supplements. I went again for a blood test. They found again the same things. I started again with the medications but it wasn't getting better this time. I did once again a bloodtest AGAIN the same thing I was deficient in Vitamin B12 , D and blood platelets.

THIS IS THE TIME WHEN I STARTED GETTING abit of diarrhea like once in 2 months period or 3 months period. But it used to be for like 1 day or so.

BUT EVENTUALLY IT GOT WORSE I went to my gastro specialist and told him about everything. He found it very odd. He did an endoscopy this time with biopsies and it came back that i had H Pylori. I took 3 times different combinations to kill H pylori which after 3rd time was fully eradicated.

My diarrhea was still the same sometimes very loose stools sometimes full watery and sometimes floating very unformed stools.

I went again to my gastro specialist and he asked me to do an endoscopy and sigmoidoscopy.

Endoscopy biopsy results came back positive for some UNKNOWN parasites. Sigmoidoscopy was clear.

He gave me a prescription of flagyl(1000mg) for 14 days. I took it my stools became very formed for like 4 days But the diarrhea continued again .

I started to feel very very tired and i started getting very bad itchy and burning pain in my knees, ankles, wrists and fingers. My eyes started irritating alot and they started forming too much mucus. I started to get really sweaty in armpits EVEN if it is cold.

Doctor thought maybe i had Crohn's disease and asked me to do a Video capsule endoscopy. It came out clear.

My doctor asked me to do a Stool test which came back positive for SALMONELLA. He thought that i had a chronic infection with Salmonella and gave me Amoxicillin for 14 days. I took the medicine for 14 days which was really had for me because it literally increased my diarrhea that medicine but once i stopped. My bowel became

very normal and came back to its normal shape. I started to feel better but symptoms returned AGAIN after 5 days. My doctor gave me this time AUGMENTIN i took it for few days and when i stopped my bowel became normal again BUT after few days later EVERYTHING started again .

I had no other choice besides changing my doctor. I went to a University Hospital and the doctor asked me to do a COLONOSCOPY, BLOODTEST, STOOLTEST and LACTOSE BREATH TEST.

I did all the tests stooltest came back negative this time but my colonoscopy revealed that i had infectious colitis in the Sigmoid part of the colon.

My colonoscopy results looked like i had Celiac disease. I did a blood test for that Anti Transglutaminase Antibody and it came back negative.

I am awaiting to see the doctor of university and hear what's he going to say.

I literally tried everything. I avoided dairy already for 8 months and i am on strict diet. I am only 19 years old I don't really know what to do. I am loosing my years at school. I can't do anything. I have too much pain in my joints which is becoming more and more and in different parts of my body.I am having chills all the time for no reason, i am feeling cold even when its warm , I still have watery diarrhea. I can somehow control it and minimize it to 4 times per day through diet. But i still have watery diarrhea. I really don't know what to do.

My question is should i just accept that i have IBS or is it something else. Can IBS be that bad. I have no words. I never thought that i would be like this. I can barely do anything now.

Note: I don't have any other problems and never had any diseases before. I also got once blood on a tissue paper but it was not too much. I always have a stabbing pain in the left lower corner part of the abdomen.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is diet the only treatment you are interested in? Because you can treat IBS diarrhea with other things, but some people do not want to take drugs or even supplements.

IBS diarrhea can be severe. Usually isn't watery (more loose) but it can be watery.

The pain and cold all the time may be other things so you may need to be tested for other things besides GI issues and only GI issues and no other tests.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Dearest UmarKhan,

I can only imagine how distressing all of this is for you at the age of 19! I am so very, very sorry you are having so many problems.

I have no medical training, so I cannot offer any advice regarding whether or not this is IBS. But there are wonderful people here at this site, and I know that some of them will respond to you. Many of them have much more experience than I have. I myself have had IBS with diarrhea since I was a teenager, and I have had many health symptoms, too. I know how frustrating it can be to be so young, and to be struggling with pain and diarrhea and the types of issues you're going through.

Please, do not give up, UmarKhan. I know it can seem overwhelming, and I know it can seem maddening. Many of us have been in your shoes, maybe not with the exact symptoms you're experiencing, but with our own issues which have seemed overwhelming, too.

I care. I will check back here and see what others have said. In the meantime, thank you for sharing with us. It's important that you have some friends and advocates on your side!

(May I offer you a hug?..........<<<<<<UmarKhan>>>>>>>>>)


----------



## UmarKhan1994 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kathleen M. said:


> Is diet the only treatment you are interested in? Because you can treat IBS diarrhea with other things, but some people do not want to take drugs or even supplements.
> 
> IBS diarrhea can be severe. Usually isn't watery (more loose) but it can be watery.
> 
> The pain and cold all the time may be other things so you may need to be tested for other things besides GI issues and only GI issues and no other tests.


Hi Kathleen

After all the misery i came back to my homeland Pakistan after hearing that the doctors could cure my diarrhea problem but they keep diagnosing me with Ibs and they are giving me a combination of Antacids and antispasmodics but that don't help at all. Indeed because all those chills and feeling cold and joints pain are not related to IBS. IBS is a hell of a weird thing. I'll have a talk to my doctor about it. In my last endoscopy my doctor said there is something wrong because my stomach is digesting food very quickly. Let's see what happens. I hope the best for everyone.

Kathleen i have a question is it normal to be deficient in vitamin B12 because i was deficient in it before my IBS started and i am still deficient in Vitamin b12. My doctor takes my b12 deficiency very seriously. Thank you for your reply. I am really thankful that there is somebody that wants to talk about it.


----------



## UmarKhan1994 (Mar 31, 2014)

spazzy said:


> Dearest UmarKhan,
> 
> I can only imagine how distressing all of this is for you at the age of 19! I am so very, very sorry you are having so many problems.
> 
> ...


Hi spazzy

First of all i would like to thank you for replying so nicely.Yes spazzy i understand it but i am not losing hope. I know we will go through it one day . I would let everyone know about my situation and would love to know about others experience too.Thank you again.

(ofcourse Spazzy hug back )


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is fairly common to be deficient in B12. There is a stomach issue (where you don't make the factor you need to absorb it) and depending on diet you may not be getting enough from food.

Are you vegetarian or mostly vegetarian?

Have you tried Imodium 2X a day or Calcium carbonate supplements? Something for the diarrhea? Antacids and antispasmodics really aren't treatments for the diarrhea directly, but may help with other issues with IBS/GI problem (acid reflux/acid stomach and pain, respectively).


----------



## UmarKhan1994 (Mar 31, 2014)

Kathleen M. said:


> It is fairly common to be deficient in B12. There is a stomach issue (where you don't make the factor you need to absorb it) and depending on diet you may not be getting enough from food.
> 
> Are you vegetarian or mostly vegetarian?
> 
> Have you tried Imodium 2X a day or Calcium carbonate supplements? Something for the diarrhea? Antacids and antispasmodics really aren't treatments for the diarrhea directly, but may help with other issues with IBS/GI problem (acid reflux/acid stomach and pain, respectively).


I had never been deficient in b12 in my life before but since the day i got that food poisoning afterwards i have always been deficient in b12 and I eat alot of meat but i didn't use to eat vegetables.

My parents always asked me to eat vegetables but i used to ignore them. I tried imodium it doesn't stop my diarrhea and i get alot of appetite if i take imodium and i have never heard about Calcium carbonate supplements.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a thread pinned in the diarrhea forum about it. Doesn't work for everyone, but has helped quite a few people.


----------



## CUREYOURSELFDOC (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your multiple problems. Once you have all these diagnostics by doctors and take their remedies with no lasting success, it becomes appearant that you have become like many Americans, lost in what to do next. I myself, always start with alleviating the pain...without prescription drugs. Taking antacids and over-the-counter pain killers will do much more harm than good, so know that neither of these will help you long term as they have much more severe consequences long term than what is stated in the drug package. Avoid them period. They will cause cycles of Constipation and sometimes later reactions of diarrhea. Know that your digestive system is toxic and you are in a state of Acidosis which leads to multiple parasite growth, poor digestion and absorption, an overtaxed immune system that leads to a weakened immune system and chronic illnesses and associated pains (back pain, joint pain, stomach pain, etc.). If you need a more detailed explanation in video format see:

http://info.toxicbellybugfix.com/?cid=yab1&ADID=yabtoxic&sid=yabtoxvsl&ep=d

But do NOT buy the product that this video endorses....I am giving you this video so you will understand what has been happening to you. When you take antibiotics, know that it does not kill viruses and often kills healthy organisms in your gut that are needed to produce B vitamims such as B12. These healthy organisms or bacteria are often called probiotics. If you take broad spectrum antibiotics, you often kill the healthy organisms while strengthening the viruses that are producing illness and pain.

The quickest way to illeviate pain is to evacuate your intestines where gases are building up and putting pressure inside your intestines and getting stuck in spots that trigger pain. You do not need to see polyps or any diverticulum (diverticulitis issue) on a colonscopy or other diagnostics to have these intestinal problems...they often do not show up in MD diagnostics so relying on diagnostics often is a waste of time and money regarding certain situations. On the other hand, if diagnostics showed polyps or other obvious issues, you know to increase your treatment modalities to correspond to the findings. Diagnostics can be useful tools, and are advised to assist you in narrowing down your causes, but often do not reveal the primary cause and what to do next. This just means to concentrate on treatment modalities and avoid extreme expenses related to diagnostics.

A healthy system will cause you to evacuate without you doing anything ...which means your diarrhea is a way your body heals itself once too much growth of a parasite occurs. Foods will also trigger the diarrhea once the parasite reaches certain stages. The key is too starve the parasite and/or flush it out.

The best way to evacuate your intestines and flush out parasites is to do enemas with filtered (reverse osmosis water, sometimes called "drinking" water). There is a specific technique to doing this enema and you may need a mentor to do it corrrectly, but trial and error can get results as well for you. There are cancer health centers that teach the technique. Once this is done, suppositories with the correct ingredients will improve your health. There is so much to tell you, that it is impossible to put it in a blog such as this.

For those who refuse to do enemas...well they are making a big mistake...but getting repeating colonics from a professional will have favorable outcomes too. It is just that a colonic is just the beginning of needed actions. Doing enemas in your own home with the correct irrigation syringe (enema container) with the correct ingredients and pressure will go much further in healing you.

The next step is to repair your intestines by drinking Aloe Vera juice and consuming glutamine powder in water afterwards. Avoid all sweets, soda and milk products and red meat now...that means no bread, no pasta, no cold cereals -- as they are converted to sugar in the body and feed parasitess. Eat fermented foods and raw foods. Eat fish and eggs as well. A fasting period of one day after doing multiple enemas will give your body time to heal itself. There are certain natural supplements that will also assist you in killing viruses and assist in healing. Learn what they are. Avoid raw fish as they can harbor pathogens...make sure fish is cooked. Sometimes problems come from eating raw fish that have parasites in them.

The step after that is replenishing your healthy bacteria with probiotics. There are several ways to do this and eating fermented foods is probably the best. See the video above as it explains this.

There are many more details than this, but you must do your research first to understanding the whys and hows so you will be motivated to do the right actions...in the right order and with the right techniques.

I have been where you are and it is no picnic...you will have to do what the medical establishment in the USA frowns upon, as they are clueless in how to heal many chronic illnesses.

One side note: If you find out that you have some sort of worm or large parasite...find out what kills it in a herb form and start consuming it. Also avoid consuming those foods that feed it. Yeast is the most common parasite that overpopulates the body due to ant-acids and anti-biotics consumption. It causes aging, gray hair, cancer and horrible symptoms...much like what you have described.

Let me know how you are doing.


----------

